# Should I buy BSNL EVDO card from existing user ?



## Faun (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone is ready to sell the card (in bangalore) and quoted me with this

"Speed is 2 mbps, its unlimited plan cost is 770 per month including tax.
Device cost is 3200, its new device only. "


*Is the price of device right* ? And what other questions I should ask him.

How will I pay the rental if I get the device ? Do I need to transfer the ownership too ? Yes or no ?

Thanks


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, you will need to transfer the ownership.

I would suggest to simply buy one for yourself directly from BSNL. No need of any jhamela and price is almost the same.


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 22, 2010)

device cost is Rs 2299 !


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

Then how come BSNL guys are selling it at 3.2k.BSNL guy in the office at my place quoted me 3.2k.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2010)

I think there was an offer at that time. Anyway, the thread is no longer relevant as I am at my home with BSNL landline broadband.


----------

